# Front End Noise



## Mytoy (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a 2000 Frontier Desert Runner with 163,000KM(100,00+or- Miles)
I have been drinving in dirt roads a few weeks ago> The truck ran weel and all of a sudden last week the front end started to sqeak it does it when I turn and when I go over bumps. As far as I know I never had a problem with the front end except for the shok absorber wich were changed about 9 months ago (60,000KM) I look under and didn't se anything loos or broken...can anyone help


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Does it squeak if you bounce the front end up and down while stopped? If it does, my first thought is that some suspension bushings are squeaking. Get yourself some spray lubricant suitable for rubber (e.g. do not use WD-40) and coat the suspension bushings. While you are under the truck look for anything loose or deteriorated bushings (some cracking is normal in the rubber).

If it only makes noise while you are moving I'd be suspicious of a dry wheel bearing. When was the last time the wheel bearings were lubricated (typically done during a brake job)?

Steve


----------



## Mytoy (Sep 12, 2005)

azrocketman said:


> Does it squeak if you bounce the front end up and down while stopped? If it does, my first thought is that some suspension bushings are squeaking. Get yourself some spray lubricant suitable for rubber (e.g. do not use WD-40) and coat the suspension bushings. While you are under the truck look for anything loose or deteriorated bushings (some cracking is normal in the rubber).
> 
> If it only makes noise while you are moving I'd be suspicious of a dry wheel bearing. When was the last time the wheel bearings were lubricated (typically done during a brake job)?
> 
> Steve


Thank you for the reply, I will try silicone oil on the bushing as for the noise when I bounce it up and down it squaek or turn the wheel , it doesn't do while moving only if I go over bum...I think I'll ne to replace the idler arm,tie rods. The front end was never done....

Claude


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

I would not just go ahead and replace the front end components. You are not describing any tire wear, tracking, or looseness problems. Either check the front end (look for damage, feel for play, inspect the ball joints) yourself or go to a reputable shop for a front end inspection. I'm not aware of any front end weakness on the '98 - '04 Frontiers. 

Steve


----------



## Mytoy (Sep 12, 2005)

Thank you for your sugestion the silicon lubricant made a small change , but I still hear the noise, driver side (left side) when to a shop that I know are reputable and yes the lower ball joint is shot the problem is that you don't just put a new ball joint but a new table with a ball joint built in, no aftermarket available (I am in Canada Toronto)

Total will be $230.00 cdn and $150:00 labour that is for one only, le right side doesn't seem to make noise but as my mechanic said because of the price you may as well wait untill it fails and I agree


----------



## Mytoy (Sep 12, 2005)

They are working at replacing the lower ball joint right now ball joint is part of the control arm, therefore you buy a control arm to get a ball joint, the control arm attached in two place with the body on side of the arm has a bushing and attach in the front the rear piece of that arm has no bushing since the bushing is in the body attachement from there a torsion bar attach to the arm. The problem encounter here is that this rear bushing attached to the body the bolt is completely seized, 1 hour job just to remove this screw and bushing....Have your mechanic inspect this area and have it lube often otherwise it will seize on and might caused the problem with the ball joint


----------



## RxRC (Nov 5, 2007)

azrocketman said:


> Get yourself some spray lubricant suitable for rubber (e.g. do not use WD-40) Steve



WD-40 will not harm the "rubber" in that new a vehicle.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you might also check the stabilizer link bushings (mounts to the lower control arm)


----------



## Mytoy (Sep 12, 2005)

azrocketman said:


> I would not just go ahead and replace the front end components. You are not describing any tire wear, tracking, or looseness problems. Either check the front end (look for damage, feel for play, inspect the ball joints) yourself or go to a reputable shop for a front end inspection. I'm not aware of any front end weakness on the '98 - '04 Frontiers.
> 
> Steve


I had my truck inspected and Yes the lower ball joint was noisy , But in order to chand the ball joint you have to change the lower control arm also as it is a one piece part.Because of the desert runner i have a Y shape lower arm, the bushing on the left side of the Y which is attached to a torsion bar was seized on the bolt and was also making a noise.My mechanic inspected the right lower arm and lubricated the bushing so it wouldn't run into the same problem....So guy if you have a similar type of lower arm have it look at it and have it lubricate.

Ps ..I don't think that the ball joint was damage but it had to be replace since the lower arm had to be replace they had to cut it to remove the seized bolt and bushing


----------

